# Anyone else depressed they can't board?



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Expedia.com


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I know the feeling! We got a little snow in October out here in the NE and it got everybody excited. Now it is the middle of November and it is in the 60's! I don't see a Thanksgiving weekend open for the resorts around here which depresses me. Lets all hope for some nice cold winter weather to roll in soon and stay.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

im going insane, i rode Nov. 7th but that all seems like a dream now, opening days getting pushed back here in the east, its awful


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope.. I'm going Friday again.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm right there with you, literally. I'm in St Louis. Our local hill doesn't open until Dec 19th. My friend and I are planning a trip to Chestnut early Dec just to get some boarding in.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just to cheer you up

November 18, 2009 0445am
7 inches new 20 inches in 24 hours
Base at ______ 62 inches

Base at ______ 72 inches


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Take a bus here?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone ever hit rock bottom and try to ride frost? haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> anyone ever hit rock bottom and try to ride frost? haha


junk board+ dead grass+steephill= grassboarding around here. it kinda helps scratch the itch.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Trust me...the only thing worse than no snow is.....watching it snow and not being physically able to do anything with it....


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

You have to move!

It won't stop snowing here. Sunshine has a sweet base. Lake Louise backside is now open and the holy land (Kicking Horse) looks like it will open early because they have so much snow!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Well this isn't going to help,I was just boarding a few days ago and am going again in a couple days...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

EverBorN said:


> All this canada & CO talk about boarding for over a month now is killing me.. making me super depressed =/ I wanna just pack up & move out west arg! Still hitting the 50's here for highs this is KILLING ME! I h8 living in IL. Wisconsin area resorts suck IL resorts suck & they dont open till thanksgiving or later! We get end of nov to end of feb or start of march for our boarding season this is seriously depressing me  I'm off ALL next week and my cuz wont take the drive with me to CO to board for a few days id so be up for this! He also has the whole week off! shoot me :dunno:


thanks what you get for choosing to be born somewhere other than colorado


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

it was 60 sunday in ny. this fucking blows


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Trust me...the only thing worse than no snow is.....watching it snow and not being physically able to do anything with it....


This.  Or what is worse, taking people up to go snowboarding but not being able to join in. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

EverBorN said:


> All this canada & CO talk about boarding for over a month now is killing me.. making me super depressed =/ I wanna just pack up & move out west arg! Still hitting the 50's here for highs this is KILLING ME! I h8 living in IL. Wisconsin area resorts suck IL resorts suck & they dont open till thanksgiving or later! We get end of nov to end of feb or start of march for our boarding season this is seriously depressing me  I'm off ALL next week and my cuz wont take the drive with me to CO to board for a few days id so be up for this! He also has the whole week off! shoot me :dunno:


Could be worse... we are having highs in the mid 60's and low 70's on the hottest days... and the closest hill that you don't have to drive 2 days to get to is on the east coast.

Getting a powder fix requires buying a $300 plane ticket weeks in advance.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Would this be the wrong thread to talk about riding through 3ft of powder all day yesterday?


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

AdamBQ said:


> Would this be the wrong thread to talk about riding through 3ft of powder all day yesterday?


I hate you so much! I missed out the last two weekends of riding and it was snowing! due to a torn MCL and cartilage damage... waiting for an x-ray and scan to see the total damage, it's been 3 weeks since the injury but the knee is still swollen... i despise skiers  Hopefully my knee is recovered by Feb so i can ride in Japan.. what am i saying ill be riding regardless... big knee brace coming up...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

AdamBQ said:


> Would this be the wrong thread to talk about riding through 3ft of powder all day yesterday?


Brag while you can! I'll be bragging about riding my motorcycle around the hills in 60ºF weather in March.

I suppose I could brag about my 70º rollerblading date at the park this past weekend 

Its a trade-off I guess.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dude you have no idea. I just moved from BC's interior to the coast, but dont have a job or pass right now. This is not the year to be without a seasons pass. I have had a pass pretty much steady for the last 13 years riding mostly at big white. The years without a pass are so depressing...Hopefully the few road trips a plan to take will be good to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Brag while you can! I'll be bragging about riding my motorcycle around the hills in 60ºF weather in March.
> 
> I suppose I could brag about my 70º rollerblading date at the park this past weekend
> 
> Its a trade-off I guess.


:dunno: Been up boarding a few times already, and we will be riding MC's in March here too. Hell you can ride year round here in the city.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

For the past 2 weeks I've been going crazy looking at weather channels,forums, website the whole shit..Next weekend I'll be at Stratton and I'll take it like it is. I'll bring my longboard and cruise around..goto the bar have a couple of beers,visit the local shoppes and let the wife shop while I'll just relax. Not gonna stress it anymore.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm just counting down the days


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

still waiting on michigan and ohio to cool down and get some snow, and at this rate it could still be a while before that happens


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm getting antsy. After boarding in Colorado for 4 years, this will be my first full season in Montana. I'm super pumped to check out Big Sky/Moonlight, and I'm already planning a 4 day trip to Banff early next year. This is an exciting part of the season though - when all my new gear is against the wall just asking me to get out and ride on!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Brag while you can! I'll be bragging about riding my motorcycle around the hills in 60ºF weather in March.
> 
> I suppose I could brag about my 70º rollerblading date at the park this past weekend
> 
> Its a trade-off I guess.


No contest. Three foot pow day FTMFW.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

yes. the weatherman sucks.


----------



## blackda9 (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah this sucks. It's been nothing but low 40s and rain for about a week now. All I can think is just be 10 degrees cooler and we have snow! But no it stay right above snow temp. AAAAAAH!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nope. Baker last weekend and hitting up Stevens this weekend. Our mountains got DUMPED ON the past few days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

What's depressing is staring at my new board i havent even ridden yet, while there is not even a snowflake outside. My hill doesnt even open til december 11th. Going to snowflex this coming friday so that will help me get over this depressing weather. should be good practice.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What's depressing is having a vehicle that can't handle the snow.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Its depressing not having a vehicle haha


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> What's depressing is having a vehicle that can't handle the snow.












He chose, poorly.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Grizz said:


> He chose, poorly.


2-seater, RWD convertible doesn't scream snowboarding to you? I passed up a 2.5 RS for it...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I passed up a 2.5 RS for it.












Can you find an old, cheap, front wheel drive (camery, accord) and slap some aggressive snowtires on it. It would probably get you up to the hill 95% of the time. Get lucky on Craig's list and I bet you could do it for $500.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Grizz said:


> Can you find an old, cheap, front wheel drive (camery, accord) and slap some aggressive snowtires on it. It would probably get you up to the hill 95% of the time. Get lucky on Craig's list and I bet you could do it for $500.


We have an Accord, but we used chains. The only reason we didn't spend more and get snow tires is because we weren't completely sure that we were staying in Oregon and we never needed them in Indy.

Lesson learned. Get snow tires.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Lesson learned. Get snow tires.


Amen to that


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It was in the mid 50s in PA today. I guess it's going to be a while before i get out.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Freakin warm weather here in ON. Seems I have been waiting forever. Nothing open in NY or Que either.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

there is not a single snowflake on the ground, this is fuckin stupid. should have a ton of snow already


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yea our local hill is boasting 100 inch base....hardly enough to even consider buying a lift ticket...SUCKS 


























































for you :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

but seriously last year you guys got the goods in the East and we were sucking dirt til mid december.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you guys are like crackheads. find something else to do until the weather gets here.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

its in the 50's so i dunno why places in Wisconsin are saying they will open on thanksgiving, I just cant see it happening, way to warm


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

T.J. said:


> you guys are like crackheads. find something else to do until the weather gets here.


You mean there is life outside my apartment?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

T.J. said:


> you guys are like crackheads. find something else to do until the weather gets here.


If I was a crackhead, I'd be smoking crack until the weather got here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so upset VT was looking good and then we got a huge heatwave and now its all gone


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbsdown:What is depressing is people asking you if you want to go with them on Friday but you can't because your all knocked up and starting to show. What also sucks is looking at my season pass for this season hanging on my window. I really should start telling people about my condition instead of them thinking I need to go workout with them cause I am getting fat.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel your pain man. Ridiculous weather. All the winter haters are lovin' it, but I hate it. Next year I am planning an early trip to CO. Get the hell out of MN, and do some riding before the resorts start making snow. The wife and I have a trip planned to Lutsen MN on the 17th of December. We were hoping to get some time in on the local hills (a bit out of shape), but it is not looking good. I am thinking probably at least a week into Dec before things open up around here. Keep praying for snow and cold man.

SnoRidr


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I too feel your pain danielle. We saw our first coating of snow on the ground here in Columbus, Oh., this morning, and normally I'd be excited because it means the local slopes, Snowtrails and Mad River, will be opening soon. But my season is likely to be very short this year because I'm looking at surgery for prostate cancer early in January. I was diagnosed 10 days ago and I've been in a fog ever since, but it's starting to clear now. I'm leaning toward surgery, despite it's terrible side effects, but I'm still considering radiation. Choice: Sure cancer kill + side effects, versus not-so-sure kill with minimal side effects.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Quick update:
There is one hill open in the state of MN with three runs available. Either they are cashing in on being the only resort open in the Twin Cities for a few weeks, or they have seen the future.

SnoRidr


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

danielle said:


> :thumbsdown:What is depressing is people asking you if you want to go with them on Friday but you can't because your all knocked up and starting to show. What also sucks is looking at my season pass for this season hanging on my window. I really should start telling people about my condition instead of them thinking I need to go workout with them cause I am getting fat.


My riding partner and fiancee is prego too, shes even more depressed than me, at least I will get a few days in. Poor future mothers.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Got snow like..... November 5th in NS. Soft soppy stuff, had to slide rather then carve down my garden. Got 25 minutes to snowboard before school. Stupid learning building should have been canceld. December 12th or something? But last year it opend just before christmas. 
Starts to get around 0 to -5 around the seccond week in december. Yes it is so depressing. I wake up and run to the window, praying the weather man was wrong. 

Stupid snow belt my mum keeps talking about, else we'd be swimming in snow. Lucky newfies.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

2 weeks from today I'll take my first of 3 trips for the season. CAN NOT WAIT!!!!! Have my epic pass and flight booked just not sure yet which resort I'll be going too. Have to watch the weather for another week to see who will have the most terrain open.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

What's depressing is that I'm booked at stratton for my yearly start to the season and therels no snow...well kind of, cause on Friday when I arive we had snow fall about 3 inches at the bottom and more up top but not worth enough to hike. So I'm siiting here for 3 days and looking at a snowcovered hill and can't ride..that's depressing.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

so frustrating when the mountains in the northeast keep delaying their openings week after week. But sorry to hear about those of you with medical/biological reasons for not being able to get out. Hope you can get back out there soon enough


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been depressed since last season ended. Still no sign of snow here in Detroit area. Not even up at Boyne 

Can't afford an out of state trip this season either :/

Sorry for the people with biological reasons as well. My situation can't touch yours.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Two local hills are supposed to open up this Friday..hopefully the third hill that I actually have a pass to opens up! So stoked to shred. Been waiting since March . Will be in the Breck area for a week in about a month, I cannot waittttt any longer.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

My hill's supposed to be making snow starting tonight. But every time I look at the forecast, it's warmer and warmer weather.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

One hill that i know started making snow last night, but theres barely any on the ground, probablly melted by now anyway


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Munky, the hills around here are finally blowing snow I think and temperatures are supposed to start rapidly dropping starting Wednesday/Thursday. So excitedddd.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

ColinHoernig said:


> Munky, the hills around here are finally blowing snow I think and temperatures are supposed to start rapidly dropping starting Wednesday/Thursday. So excitedddd.


Same up here. The temps will be seriously dropping come Wednesday. My local hill is "supposed" to be partially open this weekend. I'll be out even if the bunny hill is the only thing open. haha.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Same up here. The temps will be seriously dropping come Wednesday. My local hill is "supposed" to be partially open this weekend. I'll be out even if the bunny hill is the only thing open. haha.


Hell yeah man, I need to ride even if all I can do is butter down a few hundred foot run...


----------

